# Marineland led light strip



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

So I picked up a setup today and one of the light strips just blink ? What does this mean ? Are they cooked or any chance of getting these up and running , as they aren't cheap ..

Any help would be great 

Thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Any light experts out there .....?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

By no means an expert on lights but it sounds like one of the diodes is shot and causing a disruption to the power or it could be the actual power source itself. Either way from my google searches it does not look good.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Ya I thought Doa , but you never know right



Kolewolf said:


> By no means an expert on lights but it sounds like one of the diodes is shot and causing a disruption to the power or it could be the actual power source itself. Either way from my google searches it does not look good.


----------

